# Club Distances



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

What do club distances range from? How far should the usually golfer hit his pitching wedge-3 iron? 

Right now i hit pitching wedge 130-140, 9 iron 140-150 etc..


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont think its about how far you hit it but how consistent you are 

pw-100-125 depends on how far i am
9ir-130-140
7ir 155-165
5ir-185
3ir-205
5wood 220
3wood 245
driver 275


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

cool, thanks for the reply


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I envy your youth... Twenty years ago and 30 lbs less around my belly ago, using persimmon woods, I was good for about 270 off the tee... 

These days, I seem to be around 250 at my best.
3 wood, 225
21 degree hybrid, 210
3 iron 200
4 iron 190
5 iron 180
6 iron 170
7 iron 160
8 iron 150
9 iron 140 if I kill it
PW 120
AW 100-110
SW 90-100

Once I get about to the 8 iron, I'm not able to reach back to a full swing and I really need to nuke the ball to get the longer distances with them. I really need to develop better touch with the 7-9 irons to work in varied conditions.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You have to be careful that machismo and vanity dont get in the way of hitting good approach shots.

What I mean is, just because you are 150 yards away doesnt mean you should be crushing an 8 iron in because the guy next to you has.

One of the fellas that I play with has a real golfing issue, whereby he _has_ to hit the ball further than anyone else. If he doesnt he trys to hit the ball harder and harder and in the end he has no control over any shot.

Whilst it is very important to know your distances, dont forget to take the wind and the lay of the land into consideration. 

Trust me, no one would laugh at you if you took a 3 wood from 100 yards and left it 1' from the pin each time. Everyone has their own game.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

There's a guy I know that delofts all his irons so much that his 9 iron is effectively a 6. He does this just so he can hit a sand wedge on 140 yard par threes.


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

does he just put the ball really far back in his stance?


----------



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

jeez. you guys all seem like heavy hitters. I drive 240-250 and straight 16 of 18. or 270 and 2 of 18 in the fairway. I'd rather stay out of trouble. I hit my 6 iron 150 very consistently and accurately. 7i used to be my 150 club but was really over-exerting and offline a lot. There's no better feeling in golf for me than sticking one 6 ft from the pin from 170 and seeing a bigass divot to go fix. Doesn't matter which Iron I use to accomplish that. I hit a 4 from 170 and stuck 2 similar shots with that iron for 3&5ft. birdie putts last thurs. (yes I made both despite my lack of putting prowess.)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

yakdork said:


> I'd rather stay out of trouble.


Absolutely agreed!

I have one benefit most people don't in that I'm tall... 6' 7" to be exact. I have such a big arc that I get more room to accelerate the club, even though I'm swinging within myself.

For the year I've been back at the game after not playing for almost three years, I've learned to be a totally different golfer than I used to be. Short grass is good!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be fair since my last lesson I am now nailing the ball right out of the screws again. I need to adjust my approach shots, I went long on about 6 holes today.

I had not been hitting the ball well recently and on a regular swing without delofting I was hitting 150 with my 7 iron, could blast an 8 in there but 7 was always easier.

Now I am back to pure connections, I'm hitting the ball further.

155 yards, green was about 60ft or so above me - so uphill shot, hit my 7 iron and was at least 2 clubs too many. No wind to speak of.

Need to hit the range again and get used to picking distance when I'm not playing with bad shot intentions.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

All of you are hitting farther than me.

D: 220
3W 210-220
5W 200-205
2H 200-210
3H 180-190
4H 170-180
5i 150-160
6i 140-150
7i 130-140
8i 120-130
9i 110-120
PW 100-110
SW 80-90
LW 60-70


----------



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

*You Determine the Distance*

Go ahead and swing full on the long clubs but on the clubs you want to start sticking close to the pin then ease off on the power. I hit a drive 280 yards so I can get out there where I need to be. 

Yesterday in a tourney, on a 520 yard par 5 in a tourney I hit Driver (280 yards) then 3wood (240 yards) to within 8 foot of the pin. Then I sank the putt for eagle. My partner did not mind in the least when I became a "weak hitter" and used an 8-iron from 131 yards. I have more people wanting to be my partner now than in my "dumber days" when I hit my 8 iron 145 yards. 

My 8 iron is a more controlled swing so it only goes 133 yards. My 7 iron is only 145yards. Throttle back on your accuracy clubs until they go straight at the pin. Then try to duplicate that swing power every time with that club. Then measure that distance and remember it. Your scores will drop like a rock and nobody will call you "Alice" unless you come up short on your putts.


----------

